

Zuckerberg’s Property Status, Post-Marriage - erickhill
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/22/technology/zuckerbergs-property-status-post-marriage.html?_r=1&hp

======
a5seo
This is probably the most interesting line from the article:

"Ms. Chan reportedly asked Mr. Zuckerberg to sign a relationship agreement
before she moved to California several years ago to be with him — outlining
issues like how much time they should spend together"

Can't decide if I'd sign an agreement like that with a girlfriend. And I
wonder what her recourse was.

